# POS and DOS for Interpretations



## Arneson1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Patient was an inpatient 2/20-2/22/11. Had an EEG on date of discharge, 2/22/11. Neurologist performs interpretation of EEG on 2/23/11 and dates the interpretation for that date. Interpretation is on hospital "stationary" and in their medical record. DOS 2/23/11 for interp, right? What about POS?

Deb Hughes


----------



## kvangoor (May 6, 2011)

Hughes1 said:


> Patient was an inpatient 2/20-2/22/11. Had an EEG on date of discharge, 2/22/11. Neurologist performs interpretation of EEG on 2/23/11 and dates the interpretation for that date. Interpretation is on hospital "stationary" and in their medical record. DOS 2/23/11 for interp, right? What about POS?
> 
> Deb Hughes




I would use the date that the neurologist performed the interpretation. I would use the POS status of the patient when the service was provided.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 6, 2011)

*Interpt DOS*

I believe for interpretations the DOS should match the date and POS the test was performed.  So if EEG was performed on 2-22-11 while patient was inpatient the interpreting physician will use 2-22-11 as DOS and POS of 21.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

